# degenerative disc / pinched nerve



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

Been dealing with an issue and was wondering if anyone has dealt with anything similar.

About 3 months ago woke up with some neck pain and stiffness. Initially thought I just slept on it wrong. After a couple days it went away and figured my initial thoughts were correct.

Three days later, while on a ride, my right arm went completely numb and started tingling. Same sensation as when a limb falls asleep from constricted circulation. Needles and pins all up and down my arm. Fingers numb. Not painful...but extremely uncofortable. Didn't subside until I got home a laid down on the couch. 

Scheduled a visit with an ortho and initial x-rays show disc degeneration in my C 5,6,7 region. Also some bone spurs in the area. Says it's not uncommon for someone my age. I'm 45 years old. Doc believes the narrowed space caused by the degeneration is pinching a nerve causing my arm to go numb. Ran an MRI but can't see the exact location of the issue. Scheduled to have a CAT scan done to find the location of the exact nerve causing the trouble.

Only acts up in certain positions. Don't feel a thing when standing. Sitting causes minor flutters up and down the arm. If I sit and lean forward, as when riding, arm goes to sleep. Started physical therapy to stretchy/strengthen the area but not really helping much.

Since it only acts up when seated and leaning forward it doesn't really intrude on my day to day activities. So I guess I have to consider myself lucky. Unfortunately the only thing it's stopping from doing is riding. 

Anyone have experience with anything similar?


----------



## yipsan (Jan 30, 2008)

I had an accident and injured my spinal cord, C3 / 4, and initially my arms (both of them) were like yours for about 4 - 6 weeks. During this time, if I dip my head, my foot will feel numb. 

From all the scan and mri, it revealed my spinal cord channel is genetically narrow to start with, then the accident caused a bruise to the area. I was completely paralyzed on the spot of the accident, then in a few hours, my legs returned, but my arms took a long time. I still have some fingers and an area on my arm that is sensitive and have numb sensations.

I think PT will help, although in my case, it is just over stimulating them to retrain my sensory / brain functions. I was suggested to add a pace maker like stimulator into my body to help deal with the sensations, but I declined.

Cannot say it will be fine forever, but I live normal now. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Sorry about your accident. Seems like you were able to recover for the most part. That's good to hear.

I feel fortunate my symptoms aren't worse. In dealing with this I've heard quite a few stories like your's. Makes me realize how much worse it could be. Luckily I'm not having any issues with my other arm or either of my legs. Given the area in question things could be a lot worse. So I'm counting my blessings.


----------



## yipsan (Jan 30, 2008)

I presume you have to sit a lot at work? If so, consider to mix in some exercise / posture changes and I think that will help. I think with persistent exercises you can improve too, it does take some time though. When I was going through that 6 weeks I was ready to finish myself as there was nothing I can do, not even use the bathroom without someone helping. I wish there is a fix for this kind of situation, but I have not heard of any. Any surgery is only a 50/50 chance for improvement. Good luck and hopefully you can ease back into riding too.


----------



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I sit at a desk all day for work. Luckily my symptoms when sitting have almost returned to normal. When this first started sitting was quite uncomfortable. The drive home from my ride, when the symptoms first appeared, was brutal. The first week or so was terrible. Doctor forbid "recreational sitting" if you can believe that. Wife got a chuckle out of the term. No driving, movie theaters, or long stints sitting down. Since then it's gotten better. With physical therapy and postural changes sitting is close to normal now. I'd say 90%. Just some light flutters here and there.

The only time it's really bad is when I'm sitting and leaning forward. The exact position you're in when cycling. So riding is the only thing I can't do right now. I've seen improvements in every other range of motion except the cycling position. It's been 3 months and getting on the bike feels as bad as it did when this all started.


----------



## kzeiszler (Jul 2, 2011)

Since they dont see where the nerve is impinged it could be that it isnt. you can have disc degeneration and bone spurs but if they dont touch a nerve they dont do any thing. Its possible that some if not all your symptoms are cased bye Triggerpoint referrals. If so you should get a Triggerpoint Therapy seasion from a good massage therapist focusing on your neck and shoulder and right arm. Dont go to so fancy spa ether and expect them do do any thing. Find one in privet practice or at a chiropractic office is probably your best bet.


----------



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll look into that and bring it up with my ortho. He's also looking at other areas that may be causing the issue. Said it's possible the issue lies in my arm and is merely radiating up/down to my neck/hand. He's going to run a nerve conductivity test in addition to the c/t scan. Hopefully one of the tests will locate the problem. 

But I'll look into triggerpoint therapy. I'll run it by my physical therapist.

Thanks for the info.


----------

